# Interesting article



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Raw Pet Foods And The AVMA – Part 1 | Raw Pet Food Advice


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Saphire said:


> Raw Pet Foods And The AVMA – Part 1 | Raw Pet Food Advice


I tried to click the link, but it gave me a really bad message about it not being safe. Going to give it a read later once I figure out what the heck is going on lol

edit: I know what it is now...it's categorized as unrated, so I can't view it with my current internet settings. I'll wait until I get home


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

excellent article .

by the way Guelph Veterinary university had a multi million dollar wing expansion funded by a commercial kibble . You don't think this will influence the exposure to young vets in training when it comes to health and nutrition as part of their education.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

carmspack said:


> excellent article .
> 
> by the way Guelph Veterinary university had a multi million dollar wing expansion funded by a commercial kibble . You don't think this will influence the exposure to young vets in training when it comes to health and nutrition as part of their education.


Absolutely!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I read it last night and it's sad. I was just at a vet (not my own) a few weeks ago and right on their wall in the waiting room is a large poster stating the 'dangers' of feeding Raw and how kibble is more balanced and safe. It sickened me and I honestly wanted to drive home and grab Delgado and show them in person what the benefits are and challenge them to find a healthier dog.

My current vet is pro Raw and pro titer, he was hesitant when I first mentioned Raw but when I reassured him it would be balanced and researched he was all for it. He's just been burnt too much by people just throwing meat at their dogs and expecting that is enough


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

carmspack said:


> excellent article .
> 
> by the way Guelph Veterinary university had a multi million dollar wing expansion funded by a commercial kibble . You don't think this will influence the exposure to young vets in training when it comes to health and nutrition as part of their education.


Unfortunately this is very true!!

Interesting article Saphire. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Part 2

http://rawpetfoodadvice.com/2015/06/04/raw-pet-foods-and-the-avma-part-2/


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Part 3

http://rawpetfoodadvice.com/2015/06/05/raw-pet-foods-and-the-avma-part-3/


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

ta da ! have a listen to this pod cast , Podcast #7: Dr Marty Goldstein and Raw Food - Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Saphire, thanks for part 2 & 3. Was an interesting read.

Carmen thanks for the podcast. I enjoyed listening to Dr Marty Goldstein. It seems like he his been a trail blazer since the onset of his career. I was saddened to hear of the use of isolation, gloves and masks when handling raw fed dogs by some Vets.  So unnecessary!!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I swear there was one vet who wanted to work with by-law to outlaw raw feeding .


----------

